# Day 56 Help !!!! Mucus Plug Lost



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

I need help , Audrey is on day 56 of her pregnancy, she is eating well , babies are kicking nice, but she has lost her bloody mucus plug !!!!!! is this a sign she is in premature labor ? she is not nesting and not restless, only sign is this plug . please help as i am worried sick. 

If my poor baby does go into labor and does have her babies within the next day or 2 could / would they survive ? i have read so many different views on survival rate on the INTERNET . so please can some experienced breeders come forward with some advise for me .


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Really sorry I can't advise but I didn't want to read and run. Hope she's OK. Thought I'd give your thread a little bump. Someone experienced will be along soon. xx


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi thank you for your support, Audrey is doing fine at moment, i have just checked her temp which is 100.04 f so fingers crossed she can hold out. 

can anyone tell how far between losing mucus plug till birth can be , I'm hoping someone will say at least a week as she is not due until 7th sep .


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

how long was she with the stud?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok try not to panic easier said than done

I have known girls lose their plugs up to a week-ten days before labour actually kicks in, with any luck your girl will be one of these.

Are you certain she has lost the whole plug? not just a small section of it or a bit of a show?

How certain of her dates are you?

how old is she? sometimes a very young girl will go into labour early.

With any luck she will have just lost a bit of the plug or had a bit of a show and will now carry on to a normal healthy term pregnancy. It would be wise to keep a close eye on her over the next few days until the kittens are born, and look for signs of infection.

If the worst is happening that unfortunatly there will be little you can do, kittens born more than 7 days early rarely survive. Ive recently lost a whole litter of kittens who were born prematurely


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Thank you for your replies, OK checked temp it is 100.04 she is 16 months and the date she mated was 3rd July few times in the one day , she was left with the stud for 5 days . the plug i would say was almost and 1" in length bloody . she pulled it out and ate it it was slimey . no sign of any more now she is very clean . do you think this was the whole plug ? as this is my first breeding queen and first litter of kittens . 

she is behaving like she is coming into call but not actually calling . ?


----------

